# Can I Buy Xbox Live here



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

My hubby and son are due out in a few weeks, and to help him settled in we've promised my son he can get Xbox live. Now I need to understand can I buy it here, or can you set it up online? And I'm assuming I can set it up on a UK bank account, as I've seen elsewhere that it doesn't accept the UAE as a region?


----------



## aussiexpat77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes you can set up Xbox Live here. You will need to set it up linked to your UK bank and set region to UK. This wont affect gameplay at all, the only time there may be an issue is if you are trying to purchase games through the Live marketplace. 
I purchase the Xbox here and have it all set up with Xbox Live based on Australia with my Aussie details.
Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

aussiexpat77 said:


> Yes you can set up Xbox Live here. You will need to set it up linked to your UK bank and set region to UK. This wont affect gameplay at all, the only time there may be an issue is if you are trying to purchase games through the Live marketplace.
> I purchase the Xbox here and have it all set up with Xbox Live based on Australia with my Aussie details.
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers


Thanks!! This is what I had thought, but just wanted a confirmation!!! Many thanks!!


----------

